
Jekyll setup on NixOS - ThisIsSavo
https://thisissavo.github.io/programming/2017/01/30/jekyll-setup-in-nixos.html
======
ThisIsSavo
Hello, I am a beginner programmer and I recently started a blog where I will
be writing about my experiences as I try to get seriously into this beautiful
discipline. My first post is about Jekyll platform for blogging and the
difficulties that arose as I set up my environment on NixOS operating system.
I currently work in NixOS + Emacs + Python environment, so you can expect more
posts related to these topics. I am a musician, have been playing for almost
10 years, and the interesting thing is that when I'm writing code (or trying
to write code, to be more accurate) I experience the similar thrill like when
I'm playing or composing. I am from Europe and English is not my native
language, so I would appreciate your comments about my post, my English, in
fact anything you can think of

~~~
dragandj
I quite like what I read! Even more impressive for a beginner, but that
combination is a challenge for many seasoned professionals. I hope you'll
continue!

